# Cypripedium acaule in Pots (2021)



## Phred (Apr 30, 2021)

A couple weeks ago I was excited to see this acaule had two growths coming up for the first time. What could be more exciting than that? It has a bloom coming on also.


Last year this acauale had 5 leaves... this year it looks like it’s going to have 6. Cyp acaule usually have two leaves but it’s not always the case. Last year I had a couple with three leaves.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2021)

Good job! The plants look so healthy.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2021)

Great growing. I wonder what will come of that multi-leaved one...


----------



## Phred (May 8, 2021)

The petals are a little wacky but he flower is finally open all the way now. 
This is the only one to bloom out of twenty.
As expected the one that bloomed last year did not bloom this year and is probably due to producing a seed pod.


----------



## dodidoki (May 9, 2021)

Great growings!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (May 10, 2021)

Good job, Phred. I have over a hundred of those(wild ones) on my property... they always bloom first two weeks of May.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2021)

Nice, I would like to grow them in NYC. What media and pH are you growing them in/at?


----------



## Phred (May 11, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I would like to grow them in NYC. What media and pH are you growing them in/at?


Hello NYEric
I grow my Cyp. acaule in clay bulb pans in a 50/50 mix of Turface/coconut coir. I water with rain water and 3 oz apple cider vinegar/gallon. I have no idea what the pH is but I do add 1/8 tsp DynaGrow orchid fertilizer/gallon once a month.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for the recipe Phred. I'll give them a try where I live in NJ.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for the info. The vinegar would make it acidic.


----------

